# 5 away from 500th rated ride



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

So as title states, what will happen now? Will the low stars be replaced if I get a 5* and vice versa? Dramatic rating fluctuations ? Thanks


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations you are 500 days away from hospice now


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Already there. Which is why I'm driving, know I can't get any other job type.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Not much, as you get new rated trips, the old ones fall off so fluctuations are less frequent.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm at 535 five star trips (567 rated trips). When I first started I had solid five star weeks for like a month, and I was doing like 60 trips a week (whereas now I'm doing 15-20) so it will be a while before I start bumping off those 4 star trips that occurred a couple of months in.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The 3 and 1 stars I can't do much about. Either I was having a bad day and royally screwed up, or it was surging, or the pax was just a jerk, or she was an ABF, or the pax just doesn't want to be paired with me again.

It's the multiple 4-stars that should make a difference when they leave the average. Things like navigation or pickup/dropoff errors on an otherwise nice trip when I only had a couple of months of experience and hadn't mastered the insane one-way and blocked off streets in Madison.









Here's my goal:

97
1
1
0
1

That should result in a 4.93. Of course my goal is 4.95+, which may be achievable once the low ratings from the Chainsmokers concert surge (April 20 if I recall) fall off.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> The 3 and 1 stars I can't do much about. Either I was having a bad day and royally screwed up, or it was surging, or the pax was just a jerk, or she was an ABF, or the pax just doesn't want to be paired with me again.
> 
> It's the multiple 4-stars that should make a difference when they leave the average. Things like navigation or pickup/dropoff errors on an otherwise nice trip when I only had a couple of months of experience and hadn't mastered the insane one-way and blocked off streets in Madison.
> 
> ...


Good luck. But from my experience, just when you think you're in reach of your goal some grouch will 1-star you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Good luck. But from my experience, just when you think you're in reach of your goal some grouch will 1-star you.


It may have already happened, as of this morning. 

- 4.67 Pax was standing on corner, as if he expected me to block a lane of traffic. I pulled onto the side street. He found me pretty quickly at least.

- the first thing he did was THROW his backpack into my car. The one day in the last two weeks I decided to drive my very good condition BMW.

- then he says he has to change the address because he doesn't know where the Amtrak station is. I've like never seen a passenger train in Madison. It's one of two bus stops. I get on the internet to help him and he's not satisfied with the answer I gave him. He is cursing and sighing. Smelled like a little bit of alcohol.

- I pull up to the bus station at the University instead of the one on the edge of town. He doesn't get out because he's still not sure. Not wanting to get a ticket, I pull around the corner.

- he finally gets out and SLAMS my door HARD. Like harder than anyone has before, and you have to shut my BMW's doors pretty hard because of the air pressure (the cabin is pretty air tight).

- of course this was for a minimum fare, plus a teeny bit of wait time, and like a 1.2 surge. So I collected a whopping $4.

I gave him a 3 star and flagged "attitude" and "other". I thought it was stupid that Uber didn't ask what I meant by "other".

He'll probably figure out it was me and 1 star me, which will bump me down to 4.90.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> It may have already happened, as of this morning.
> 
> - 4.67 Pax was standing on corner, as if he expected me to block a lane of traffic. I pulled onto the side street. He found me pretty quickly at least.
> 
> ...


I have to ask you, why do you care so much, ratings are simply a distraction from the real issue, making money. As long as you are over 4.6 it doesn't really matter. It's a binary relation, you can drive or you can't drive. It doesn't seem to give you any more tips, more rides, ... It's like badges, they appeal to your vanity to distract you from the fact that they will think nothing of putting someone in your car and paying you as little as $3.00 (or maybe less, don't know what all the minimum fares are) while they are getting more than you on a minimum.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to ask you, why do you care so much, ratings are simply a distraction from the real issue, making money. As long as you are over 4.6 it doesn't really matter. It's a binary relation, you can drive or you can't drive. It doesn't seem to give you any more tips, more rides, ... It's like badges, they appeal to your vanity to distract you from the fact that they will think nothing of putting someone in your car and paying you as little as $3.00 (or maybe less, don't know what all the minimum fares are) while they are getting more than you on a minimum.


Because I'm a perfectionist and I thrive on being challenged. If you knew my profession you'd understand.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm a perfectionist and I thrive on being challenged. If you knew my profession you'd understand.


I get that and that's understandable but this is a setup for failure. Ignoring the arbitrary and capricious nature of people rating you on their own whim, are you aware that there are user interface issues with the rating screen that make the 5th star wrap to the next line in some displays. It's possible for a rider to think they are giving you a top rating when they are really giving you a 4. Given all the flaws in rating, I would rather work on perfecting my earnings and techniques.

So let me guess, copy editor?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I get that and that's understandable but this is a setup for failure. Ignoring the arbitrary and capricious nature of people rating you on their own whim, are you aware that there are user interface issues with the rating screen that make the 5th star wrap to the next line in some displays. It's possible for a rider to think they are giving you a top rating when they are really giving you a 4. Given all the flaws in rating, I would rather work on perfecting my earnings and techniques.
> 
> So let me guess, copy editor?


Sure I get it, but I usually only have a problem rating when people intentionally down rate me


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm at 4.9 with close to about the stats as MadtownuberD, I know you want to have a high rating because you know you do a good job and provide a good service.

I tell myself to just be happy with anything over 4.8 , this way you know you have the option on any ride to boot the pax if necessary. Just knowing I could stop and tell a rude pax GTFO and have plenty of extra rating room to eat that retailitory 1 star is a comforting thought.

I think if you get too worried about protecting your rating it could come at a cost of taking to much crap from a paxhole.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It may have already happened, as of this morning.
> 
> - 4.67 Pax was standing on corner, as if he expected me to block a lane of traffic. I pulled onto the side street. He found me pretty quickly at least.
> 
> ...


Update!!! He hasn't down rated me yet. Perhaps a pax who can't figure out which bus station to go to also can't figure out what his rating is.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Update!!! Not only did he not down rate me, but I've had at least three solid 5-star weeks. Rating at 4.92 and steadily creeping up! Can't wait to get rid of some of those 4-stars from navigation errors early on.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Update!!! Not only did he not down rate me, but I've had at least three solid 5-star weeks. Rating at 4.92 and steadily creeping up! Can't wait to get rid of some of those 4-stars from navigation errors early on.
> 
> View attachment 167210


Yay!!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman you were right! I got one starred within the last couple of days and I think it was by a guy who promised to tip me but didn't. He probably didn't want to have to face me again.

Back down to 4.91...


----------

